# How do you train a golden puppy to target an object?



## Jesse'sgirl (Jun 24, 2011)

I am getting a golden puppy next summer and I am researching up on them and their training. I will be getting a ten week old female named Jesse. I wanted to do sort of therapy dog training with her, but unfortunately I can't get her I to an actual one. I love training dogs so I wanted a challenge to do therapy dog work. But anyway I wanted to teach her to target an object like a slipper or the newspaper etc. Please leave any advice on goldens and tips for how to accomplish this task!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I would look into clicker training as it is well suited to this type of training.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

You do understand it will most likely be several years before you can have a calm enough dog to do therapy work. Some really calm dogs might be able to do it as a puppy but most Golden puppies are big and very energetic when they see new people, not so good for therapy. Be sure you get into puppy classes very soon, and that you take the puppy out to meet as many people and places as possible.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

CLICKER TRAINING! My very naughty 11 month old has learned to "touch" my hand from a distance of about 8 feet in the past week with clicker training. Its awesome and FUN! Also, quite good at distracting from naughty behaviors by keeping his mind occupied on "good" things


----------



## Jesse'sgirl (Jun 24, 2011)

Thak you all for answering. Yes I know when she is a puppy she will not be ready for therapy work I just wanted to introduce her to some training while she's young. I am sorry but I still don't quite get how to target. Please reply if anyone knows


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Before you target you will have to teach fetch first. Then introduce the object. I would think.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm assuming you mean that the dog target an object by touching it. It's easiest to start with your hand, then move to external objects.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

That is great Jackie. Izzy can target on my hand....taught her many months ago, but haven't targeted on an object yet. Something to do on yet another rainy day tomorrow.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I forgot to mention how you get them to target on an object other than your hand. The easiest way is to take a post-it note and stick it to your hand. Practice like that for a while. Then stick it on an object. Then just move to pointing at an object, or if you're really looking for a challenge, saying an object's name.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I was pointing to the light switch and she jumped up like Cosmo and tapped it with her paw but I don't know if it was accidental or not, but we are getting there. Took no time at all. Click treat, click treat, works while we are walking too!


----------



## Jesse'sgirl (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks so much! This will help a lot! How do you teach them to go get like a slipper across the room without throwing it an just saying 'slipper' or some action?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Teach them a command like "bring it!" and point at the item. You'll want to the pup to retrieve first. Be careful with using slippers and other item that a dog should ideally not be touching. You want to create a very clear boundary between items that he can put his mouth on and those that he shouldn't like shoes, socks, etc.


----------



## Jesse'sgirl (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for the reply!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

search for kikopup on youtube....she has tons of clips...


----------

